

Get good rankings so you can steal other’s content - shaffer_jame
http://www.gettingmorevisitors.com/2008/05/25/get-good-rankings-so-you-can-steal-others-content/

======
xirium
From the article: When it comes to duplicate content, authority matters more
to Google than who published it first.

I mentioned to friend that a small but anti-social group of spammers were
repeatedly using this tactic to improve their ranking. The more they do it,
the more hits they get, the more links they get, the more their ranking
improves. This puts them above the authoritive threshold of other sites which
allows them to steal more content.

Can you think of a method to discourage this activity?

~~~
SwellJoe
Umm...copyright?

Obviously that doesn't really help in nations that don't enforce
copyright...but repeated takedown notices in the US will be enough of a
nuisance to prevent wholesale theft over a long period of time.

I wrote a book, both online and published, a few years back that was lifted
wholesale by a rather large (at the time, who have since fallen on well-
deserved hard times) Linux vendor...a few letters between lawyers, a lump sum
cash payment, and the problem went away. Obviously, the fact that all parties
were in the US made copyright more effective...but most first world nations do
respect copyright.

